# Randy Dowdy Does It Again.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This time with soybeans. AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/randy-dowdy-fires-soybean-shot-heard-round-the-world-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Very amazing yields. I can't imagine 500 bu corn. I would hate to try and keep up unloading trucks for that combine.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

IHCman said:


> Very amazing yields. I can't imagine 500 bu corn. I would hate to try and keep up unloading trucks for that combine.


I on the other hand would love to have that problem.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I on the other hand would love to have that problem.


 Maybe you would love it. Or maybe we should figure if you and I could grow 500 bushel corn , everyone else could too, beings we're not too far above average. So that corn would be $0.30 a bushel and everybody in China would be overweight


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Maybe you would love it. Or maybe we should figure if you and I could grow 500 bushel corn , everyone else could too, beings we're not too far above average. So that corn would be $0.30 a bushel and everybody in China would be overweight


What, are we not shipping to Mexico anymore also? If they get fat, the wall wouldn't have to be so high. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Larry

PS you're price for corn might be a little high too.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't fathom even 100 bushel beans. Year after year, our beans suck. Not sure yet, but fairly certain we won't be planting them in 2017. If we do, it will be maybe 1/4 of what we usually do. I just hate babysitting them and still only averaging 50 or so bushel per acre. I must do something wrong cuz we have guys around claiming they hit 65-70 this year. Ours struggled to make 50


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

it wouldnt be the first time a neighbor lied to another neighbor regarding yields...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That feller has a healthy fertilizer bill and he spoon feeds it through a pivot to attain 500....it may have only been a stretch to, not an average. Still impressive by any measure, especially in our poor soils...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I can't fathom even 100 bushel beans. Year after year, our beans suck. Not sure yet, but fairly certain we won't be planting them in 2017. If we do, it will be maybe 1/4 of what we usually do. I just hate babysitting them and still only averaging 50 or so bushel per acre. I must do something wrong cuz we have guys around claiming they hit 65-70 this year. Ours struggled to make 50


Guys around here would be smiling from ear to ear with 50 bu beans. I think there were some 50bu beans around here this year but most years 40bu is a bumper crop and 30 bu is more average.

Corn did really well for everyone around here. We had 2 small fields, one did 140 per acre and the other around 125 but it had some lowspots that were too wet that really hurt the average. In our sand and our shorter season anything over 100bu on corn is pretty darn good. Think our state average is like 125 bu.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had corn hit 340 on the yield monitor and that 30 acre field averaged 300 in 2014 and that was phenomenal, especially considering it made 20 bpa in 2012! I had a 62 bpa average on beans this year and saw the yield monitor hit the mid 80's in places and I was happier than a kid at Christmas. I can't imagine 177 bpa beans, that is higher than our corn average here.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Of course he better hit big because he had $1,100 an acre in those beans. He would be in deep doo-doo with 60 bushel beans.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Of course he better hit big because he had $1,100 an acre in those beans. He would be in deep doo-doo with 60 bushel beans.


They should do a contest with least cost per bu produced.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> They should do a contest with least cost per bu produced.


At your hourly labor rate or mine?  I use to have the paperboy cash my check, but then it got to were I wasn't worth the trouble I guess he quit coming around. Or maybe there isn't anymore paper boys. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, that's the deal...it's strictly about yield without much regard to costs....just a records thing.

Still yet, it's pretty cool.

Regards, Mike


----------

